# Jaw Horse



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Anyone have a JawHorse ?, if so what do you think about it ?

Pros. and Cons...?

Thanks for the feed back 

Jawhorse
http://www.amazon.com/Rockwell-RK90...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1229188290&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=2450212015&ref=pd_sl_13k9dvowc7_b

====


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bj,

I haven't seen one of those before but it looks like an interesting contraption


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been eyeing the JawHorse and the Triton Superjaw.

Jawhorse web site

Superjaws web site

Both seem to accept a few accessory items.

Both seem to have good reviews, and seem very useful tools.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

AlanZ said:


> I've been eyeing the JawHorse and the Triton Superjaw.
> 
> Jawhorse web site
> 
> ...


Hi Alan:

The SuperJaw has only three legs (tripod), as per the web link you supplied. What looks like a fourth leg is actually the actuator (foot pedal) for the jaw.

HTH,
Cassandra


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

why dont these companies make their promo videos big enough to see. this looks like a good thing but i still cant see it close enough to understand it.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Cassandra,

You're absolutely right, both have three legs... I'll edit my post to correct the error.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockwell is supplying super tools. They had a good display at the Detroit Woodworking show and I promise you will be hearing a lot about them in the future. BJ, check out the 5" sander with opposing force sanding. It is almost vibration free and pulls the dust into the mini cyclone chamber like crazy. Rockwell claims they get 60% more dust collected and I believe it. They had this sander on plywood against the top magazine rated Ridgid sander and it was like the difference between a Yugo and a Cadillac. (Show price was $99) They also had the Jawhorse on display and it seems to be top quality as well.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Just FYI for those who don't know, the basic concept behind the JawHorse has been arouond for a few centuries. Old time woodworkers used almost the same thing and simply used foot pressure to hold a workpiece in place.
Like you guys, I have been watching a video of the JawHorse and concluding it might actually be useful-unlike so much of the clutter we find out there in "tool world". I guess we'll ALL have to wait until someone more adventurous actually BUYS one! Ha
!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You can do a lot of what they claim with a workmate.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Thanks ,,I think I'm going to get one ... I like the having 3 hands to help me hold things like when I'm putting drywall up on the ceiling by my shelf that's always tricky 

Having 3 legs will be neat,,,,it will always will be level so to speak...I don't think I will use it for 4' x 8' plywood but for welding things up it will sure help holding the odd shape items. and some wood projects..like putting in fence post. 

But being a cheap old fart I'm going to try and find one that's a bit lower than 175.oo 
I'm thinking in the neighborhood of 100.oo bucks or less..



=============


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> But being a cheap old fart I'm going to try and find one that's a bit lower than 175.oo
> I'm thinking in the neighborhood of 100.oo bucks or less.



Hi Bj,

Well, there's always the kids.    LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

Very true, but they always have their hands in their pockets and saying what ? hold what ? playing that dam game boy or cell phone games .. hahahahaha LOL LOL


=======


Hamlin said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Well, there's always the kids.    LOL


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

AlanZ said:


> Cassandra,
> 
> You're absolutely right, both have three legs... I'll edit my post to correct the error.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


 You're welcome, friend!

Glad to be of service.

Cassandra


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks ,,I think I'm going to get one ... I like the having 3 hands to help me hold things like when I'm putting drywall up on the ceiling by my shelf that's always tricky
> 
> ...


Bob:

Why stop at 3? I always figured that The Good Lord should have given us another pair of hands. Two hands frequently just doesn't do, eh? 

As for three legs: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=KJleJbn9G6Y&mode=related&search= (Rolf Harris' rendition of Jake the Peg.)

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" Hi Cassandra

"I always figured that The Good Lord should have given us another pair of hands."

Well me too after all his son was a carpenter but I think a hand just behind the zipper would be nice place for one ...  it only takes one most of the time... 

======





Cassandra said:


> Bob:
> 
> Why stop at 3? I always figured that The Good Lord should have given us another pair of hands. Two hands frequently just doesn't do, eh?
> 
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> playing that dam game boy or cell phone games ..


Now wait just one durned minute. I played solitare extensively on my cell phone during 2 train trips to and back from your neck of the woods.


----------



## tribalwind (Oct 3, 2008)

i used the triton at a rustic artists retreat once, thing worked great, 
the owner had also welded up all sorts of extra jaws for wider surface contact, or with teeth for gripping logs etc... the rockwell looks good also,i'm not sure how much difference there is between them? looks like rockwell has a few more adapters than tritons. triton im pretty sure came up with it first,between these 2 anyway.
i liked the idea of clamping stationary tools to the top,benchsaw or scrollsaw etc,that could be real handy..


----------

